# plastic radiator cover



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just wanted to say that removing the plastic radiator cover/hider made a great improvement in keeping the underhood temperature cooler. I didnt think about doing this until I was trying to find a place for my IAT sensor experimenting with locations. It totally opens up a giant channel for air to come into the engine bay and taking the plugs out of the hood gives the heat another way to get out. After about a 10 mile drive this evening it was around 72 degrees outside. After i got home i popped the hood and felt the intake tube and it was barely warm from the engine when usually it is only a few degrees from melting LOL. Its an amazing difference to say the least.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine stays cool with it on. The airbox, tube, TB, S/C is allways cool.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You gonna pull the upper and lower grills, hood insulation, and cowl stripping(not sure what the proper name is but the weather stripping at the rear of the hood on the firewall) next? Ditch the a/c condenser, grab a 160 thermostat, and keep the fans on and you'll really be running cool.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> You gonna pull the upper and lower grills, hood insulation, and cowl stripping(not sure what the proper name is but the weather stripping at the rear of the hood on the firewall) next? Ditch the a/c condenser, grab a 160 thermostat, and keep the fans on and you'll really be running cool.


I was thinking about taking the hood insulation off  but I got to have my a/c!


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

And now it feels like more power?


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

You could always insulate the intake tube and airbox you know. One of the first things I did was that and take those stupid heat holding plastic engine covers off. They do little more than hold heat in the engine and the fuel rails. Not to mention they weigh a couple of pounds.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> You could always insulate the intake tube and airbox you know. One of the first things I did was that and take those stupid heat holding plastic engine covers off. They do little more than hold heat in the engine and the fuel rails. Not to mention they weigh a couple of pounds.


Mhh. Don't you think, that a constant distribution of heat (top to button and front to rear) makes sense of an all-alu-engine? 
Polymeres are able to transport heat. That is a material specific charackteristic of them. 
I've heard of problems in terms of heat on the last cylinders of many V8 engines. Maybe they also install the covers, to minimize this?!

Or the constructors didn't mind about that and it's really just for good looking^^


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

PBF Bioset said:


> And now it feels like more power?



well not more power but less power loss from heat.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

RJ_05GTO said:


> well not more power but less power loss from heat.


OK. That's what I meant. Is it noticable? Or just a theoretical balance? 
I have to know this for the day I'll get the GTO 

I guess I'll spend several weeks in garage before I have my first ride ^^


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

PBF Bioset said:


> Mhh. Don't you think, that a constant distribution of heat (top to button and front to rear) makes sense of an all-alu-engine?
> Polymers are able to transport heat. That is a material specific characteristic of them.
> I've heard of problems in terms of heat on the last cylinders of many V8 engines. Maybe they also install the covers, to minimize this?!
> 
> Or the constructors didn't mind about that and it's really just for good looking^^


The 1998-2002 Z28 and T/A don't have them at all. They are purely aesthetic. I believe you are over-thinking the equation a little bit.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

PBF Bioset said:


> OK. That's what I meant. Is it noticable? Or just a theoretical balance?
> I have to know this for the day I'll get the GTO
> 
> I guess I'll spend several weeks in garage before I have my first ride ^^


Yes it is very noticable


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> The 1998-2002 Z28 and T/A don't have them at all. They are purely aesthetic. I believe you are over-thinking the equation a little bit.


Yes, that's my job 

Other vehicles form different conditions. Means, in general an engine can work well in one car and will be blown in another. Although that covers will not be as important I guess 

So for the look it would be nice with or without them, but technical it is questionable if removing really improves the heatexchange in a GTO. Especially if I think of hoods with scoops.

@RJ 05GTO
Thanks. I'll put it on my to do list


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

PBF Bioset said:


> Yes, that's my job
> 
> Other vehicles form different conditions. Means, in general an engine can work well in one car and will be blown in another. Although that covers will not be as important I guess
> 
> ...


Hood scoops are for cold air induction. If you don't have the intake connected to the scoops they are for looks only. They make louvered hoods the help to direct heat away from the engine. I've also seen hoods with scoops and louvers at the same time.
I do not believe that engine covers have anything to do with heat dispersion whatsoever due to 2 things. 
1: Heat is being produced internally and is radiating outward.
2: I've never seen such a thing in a race application. I've only seen insulation used in 2 ways. Either to keep heat from getting into something IE intake and fuel rails, or from getting out of something IE the exhaust, header wrap ect.
Header wrap BTW does more than just insulate heat away from the engine compartment. It keeps the exhaust gasses hotter whereby they move faster and creates more of a scavenging effect. Denser molecules are good for energy introduction and loose molecules are good for energy removal in an internal combustion engine.
I conclusion; The engine covers are detrimental to performance and are for looks only.:cool


----------

